# Found This Along The Road Today



## rdean (Mar 7, 2016)

Was quite a load!




Lets see what is inside.




Out of the box




The old and the new.




Cleared out a spot and did some cleaning.




I just couldn't pass up the 25% off and free shipping last week.
Now for a lot of cleaning and leveling.  More pictures to come.

Ray


----------



## kvt (Mar 7, 2016)

Looks nice,   Now jus to get is set up and show us it working.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 7, 2016)

Very nice. Now the fun begins.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 7, 2016)

i'm going to drive down some roads in Florida, if that's what you are finding!
all i find are pallets, old tools and scrap metal...


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 7, 2016)

Amazing what you can find along the road.


----------



## rdean (Mar 7, 2016)

The trucking company said they would sent a lift gate truck for delivery.  
They failed to say it was an 18 wheeler so the delivery happened along the main road about a mile from home.

Ray


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 7, 2016)

_SWEEEET._
_ **G**_


----------



## rdean (Mar 9, 2016)

I got most of the machine cleaned up and ran the break in sequence for the gear boxes.  Cleaned all the shiny bits out of the main gear box and put in a couple of hard drive magnets for good measure.







Filled with new oil and checked the run out on the spindle.  As close as I can tell its about 0.0006 I can live with that.




Sure looks nice all cleaned up leveled and lagged down.




Thanks for looking
Ray


----------



## TommyD (Mar 9, 2016)

Dang, all I find is cans and bottles. At least they pay for my beer.


----------



## rdean (Mar 12, 2016)

This is my first official part made on my new lathe.



Its a MT3 to MT2 adaptor.
Thanks for looking

Ray


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 12, 2016)

looks like you have yourself a nice machine there!


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 12, 2016)

Wish mine did metric at the flip of a lever!
Score!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## rdean (Mar 12, 2016)

Well its not quite that easy but a big improvement over what I had.  There are still some change gears to get all the thread sizes.

Ray


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 12, 2016)

Please keep us posted on how it works. 
Those of us with old iron sometimes wonder.....

Daryl
MN


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 13, 2016)

Your kind of like Mr. Pete. He finds lathes everywhere too.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like a decent machine. The magnets are a good idea. Mike


----------



## rdean (Mar 14, 2016)

My experience so far has been very positive with the new lathe.  My old lathe is a HF 8 1/2" X 18" that I bought new around 25 years back so to compare the two would not be fair.  I have made and repaired many things with the old lathe but was limited by the throw, the spindle bore, all the change gears, and the bed length.  I had been looking for a larger used lathe when a few months back I came upon a 9 X20 that was almost new.  I made a stand for it and set up the machine to cut straight and true as the previous owner didn't have a clue.  I was quite surprised to see that skinny drive belt and the plastic gear in the gear train. (there were spares with the machine)  The gear box was an open type with a line of oil caps over the gears.   I decided my old lathe was probably more robust and I wasn't gaining much so I resold the 9X20 a week later.

I got an email from Enco with a 25% off coupon and free shipping so I went to the web site and looked around at the lathes.  Falcon67 a member here had gotten a 12 X 36 Enco lathe in August of 2014 and that lathe looked like what I wanted.  the number on the machine is 411-0105 but when you search for that at Enco web site you get the old model and that wasn't what I wanted.  I did want a stand with it so I typed in 411-0126 and got a different lathe altogether the one I wanted.  The price was $4036.95 and then reduced to $3195.95 on web sale.  Well with a 25% off and free shipping including lift gate service the total was just under $2400.  Even though it says it comes with a 4 way tool post it does not it has a quick change tool post and my Phase 2 holders fit it.  It also comes with a light but not much of one.  (kind of cheap)
I have a better light that I use.  It also comes with a back splash that isn't shown in the pictures.  I called Enco and told them about all the extras this lathe comes with but their answer was we are going to get some new pictures soon.

Specs
Spindle run out  0.0006
Three jaw chuck run out 0.0015
Head alignment to the bed measured at 18" from the spindle was 0.0055
I have adjust the tail stock to be true at 20" from the chuck.
As far as the hand wheels the carriage has 0.003 backlash,  the cross slide has 0.004 backlash, and the compound slide handle has 0.005 backlash.  I have adjusted the gibs on all slides but not any of the screw nuts.

I made a MT2 to MT3 adapter and some other test cuts and was amazed at how much of a mess this lathe makes.  It was throwing spirals and chips over ten feet away so the next project is to make a chip guard.

More later.
Ray


----------



## rdean (Mar 14, 2016)

Here is the chip guard I made for the lathe.




And this is how it mounts to the cross slide.




The shield moves with the cross slide and also has 12" of side to side movement.  One locking screw to remove completely from the lathe.
The shield is higher than the chuck guard so no interference.  The shield can be left in this up position and still use the lathe for some operations.  It just slides on the door face.




The chuck guard may come off later but will try this setup and see how it works out.

This is the view from the other side.  All controls and handles are accessible except when the compound is rotated more than 30 degrees or cutting a very large diameter part.




It doesn't catch all the chips but most of them.  Time will tell is I like it or not.
Thanks for looking.

Ray


----------



## rdean (Mar 17, 2016)

I have had a few days now to check everything over and make some parts.  I can't find anything negative to say about the lathe as everything fits and works just like it is supposed to.  I cleaned and mounted the 4 jaw with no problems and did some test cuts.  Put the 10" face plate on and at the outer face it is off about 0.001.

Put my scissors knurling tool to the test on a new handle and came out fine.

Mounted my cutoff tool and using the power cross feed made a couple of cuts.  It is a world of difference from my old little lathe I was using.  The steel came off in a thin ribbon with no complaint at all.

The smooth motion and solid feeling of this lathe makes me think I almost know what I am doing.

Thanks
Ray


----------



## rock_breaker (Mar 25, 2016)

Nice machine. All the charts are on the front, my 13 X 40 has the feed rate chart on the gear coverit, I have to get down on the floor to read it.
Have a good day!
Ray


----------



## intjonmiller (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm rather jealous. I have a 10" Logan coming probably this Saturday. It was my father's, and he took it apart for a rebuild and then life happened and he never got anything relating to the leadscrew and gears back together. So along with the lathe I get a couple boxes of parts. I am very grateful for those parts, and the machine to which they belong, but I would love to have a nice machine like this more-or-less ready to go, right out of the crate. Sounds like you did your homework and got a great deal. 

And I love your chip guard. I may have to make something like that. The crap catcher I made out of sheetmetal for my surface grinder has a somewhat similar look, but it didn't need windows or any form of adjustments. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## rdean (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm sure you will be able to get the Logan back together with it working and looking fine especially since it was your fathers.
I have been using the guard for a couple of weeks now and originally thought it might be in the way but not so.  It allows me to get closer to the machine without worry of flying chips or moving parts.  My eyes aren't what they used to be.

Thanks 

Ray


----------



## intjonmiller (Mar 29, 2016)

rdean said:


> I'm sure you will be able to get the Logan back together with it working and looking fine especially since it was your fathers.


And no doubt I will learn more about the machine through the process than I would without it. That's just little comfort when you're anxious to finally do some damage to a chunk of metal.


----------

